# What is crate training (why put my puppy in a cage?)



## MaggieRoseLee

Crate training is a normal part of most of our lives, but many newbies to how dog training has changed over the past years still think it sounds cruel. Here are some sites to help explain why (for our dogs) a crate is a safe den, rather than a cruel cage (human point of view).

American Dog Trainers Network -- How To Successfully Crate Train Your Puppy

House Breaking Your German Shepherd Puppy

How To Train Your German Shepherd Puppy - Tips & Tricks


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Susan Garrett's Crate Games! Another great use for the crate and for our dogs to love them.

http://www.clickerdogs.com/crate_games.php 



> Crate Games features not only mature dogs but also puppies as young as 9 weeks old learning how to have focus and motivation for work, how to relax in a crate even while another dog is working, how to have self control rather than imposed control for a phenomenal sit stay, a speedy and dependable recall, distance skills for obedience or agility, how to develop an amazing working relationship, confidence while being proofed during any tough distraction, how to offer responses keenly when being shaped, and much more.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Updated links


----------

